# PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 Red Dragon



## W1zzard (Sep 26, 2019)

Priced at $360, the PowerColor RX 5700 Red Dragon is an amazing factory-overclocked custom design for AMD Navi. Despite its dual-slot cooler, it runs very quietly, with good temperatures, and has idle-fan-stop, too. A second "quiet" BIOS lets you dial down noise levels even further, making the card whisper quiet.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Sep 27, 2019)

Cool and quiet. Quite compelling package, I would say. 

There's Trixx software mentioned in pros, while it probably supports this cards too it still Sapphires software so I'm not sure if I would put that as pro on Powercolor card review.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 27, 2019)

1% overclocking lololol


----------



## Turmania (Sep 27, 2019)

Probably the best Navi card on the market today. well done PowerColor.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Sep 27, 2019)

Now that one user in the forms got his wish for a red dragon review


----------



## illli (Sep 27, 2019)

Turmania said:


> Probably the best Navi card on the market today. well done PowerColor.




yeah.. too bad powercolor warranty, and warranty service is hot garbage. at least from what little i can find doing researches.
Wish review sites would also have an overview of warranty length etc.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 27, 2019)

illli said:


> Wish review sites would also have an overview of warranty length etc.



that would skew the review as warranty periods differ depending on which part of the world you're from. Its silly but thats how companies do business.


----------



## Manoa (Sep 27, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> 1% overclocking lololol


fast tard is still a tard :x even 10% would give you nothing....


----------



## cvearl (Sep 27, 2019)

I wanted to wait for the powercolor to come into stock where I live. Sadly it did not. I had to go with MSI Mech OC 5700. Which is also a very good-looking card is fairly quiet and maintains around 1700 megahertz on the GPU when gaming for long periods. I could not be happier with this generation outside of wishing maybe I could overclock a little better but if it means more noise not really that interested anyway. I like how silent the card is currently. I'm guessing it's the same with powercolor and 2 frames per second more for more noise is not worth it to me anyway. As drivers continue to come out this car it's only going to get better!


----------



## Assimilator (Sep 27, 2019)

This is the RX 5700 AMD _should_ have launched, especially considering PowerColor/TUL is one of the biggest graphics card OEMs.

If I was going to get an AMD GPU, this would probably be the one... if only AMD wold fix their broken multi-monitor power consumption and memory overclocking.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2019)

This is where the XT should be and just triple fan


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Sep 27, 2019)

illli said:


> yeah.. too bad powercolor warranty, and warranty service is hot garbage.



Unfortunately from experience I have to second that.


----------



## lukart (Sep 27, 2019)

I had a small fan problem issue with mine and they were super quick and friendly... I'm guessing they are working on getting their RMA dept to a higher level.


----------



## Al3xisx (Sep 28, 2019)

hi

I read about issue behavior rpm fans speed with OC vbios.
Any news about this ?


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Oct 1, 2019)

Assimilator said:


> This is the RX 5700 AMD _should_ have launched, especially considering PowerColor/TUL is one of the biggest graphics card OEMs.



I may be bullsacking you all a bit but apparently, TUL is, to an extent, a reference partner like Sapphire. They sell/receive orders for, unlabeled cards in Japan under the Kurotoshikou brand (e.g. the 580 Red Dragon which could very well be a 2nd reference design or so) and I may've seen some of their designs in prebuilts, parallel to Sapphire's.
Maybe the Dual Fan variant from Powercolor/TUL will make it into one and a half Dell prebuilts with Navi and not the blower model


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 4, 2019)

Al3xisx said:


> hi
> 
> I read about issue behavior rpm fans speed with OC vbios.
> Any news about this ?


They posted updated BIOS for the silent and OC. I have the card and I can say it performs very well. The card does idle up to nearly 60 and the fan starts up but I think that is due to having 2 monitors. Overall it has been a great card so far and a good upgrade from a 1060.


----------



## Al3xisx (Oct 4, 2019)

@*yamahaboy22*

i'm happy to read this info.

- I checked the site https://www.powercolor.com/product?id=1565954303 but i have not found any bios update, can you link please ?
-  does the freesync works as expected ?

thanks


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 4, 2019)

@Al3xisx 
Sure!
Quiet Bios and OC Bios
They were one the value and conclusion page. As far as FreeSync goes, I have a 1080p 144hz MSI monitor and it works very well. The advanced sync option is still bugged for me in the adrenaline software so I just use in game vsync to limit my FPS. Some games have small stuttering issues but I accredit that to poor driver optimizations since other titles work flawlessly!


----------



## Al3xisx (Oct 5, 2019)

@*yamahaboy22*

thanks for your info.

Does the rx 5700 push the hight framerate at 144hz/1080p?

I planned buy this card for my 144hz / 1080p monitor, now i have an rx480 .....


----------



## yamahaboy22 (Oct 6, 2019)

@Al3xisx 

yes, it does quite nicely when paired with my r5 3600. It hovers around the 90-120 fps range on ultra settings in most games with 144 possible if you drop down to high.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 6, 2019)

just within 2month this card variant skyrocketing, its almost overpriced from the 1st pricetag, i see extra $30-40 now adays, including famous reasonable cost like this powercolor brand, what a sad day to buying this:/


----------



## Al3xisx (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi
In the review there are two bios provided from powercolor, but there aren't from powercolor website.
Are these bios beta or safe to use ?
thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 10, 2019)

Al3xisx said:


> Hi
> In the review there are two bios provided from powercolor, but there aren't from powercolor website.
> Are these bios beta or safe to use ?
> thanks


I would assume PowerColor is using the updated BIOS files on all mass production cards. They are safe to use from what I can tell, the whole review is based on them.


----------



## Al3xisx (Oct 12, 2019)

> When the card goes out of idle, the fans will ramp up, reaching 1500 RPM (1200 RPM w/ quiet BIOS). After a minute or so, the fan-speed algorithm realizes that it rose too high and reduces fan speed gradually. *This in turn increases temperature a bit, so fan control has to play catch up again. After a dance of around 10 minutes, fan speed will finally have reached the right balance between fan RPM and temperature—I'm sure this can be solved more elegantly.* All our testing was performed using an updated BIOS provided by PowerColor, uploaded here: Quiet BIOS, Performance BIOS.



Any idea if this "bios bug" will be fixed ?


----------

